# HP Touchpad CM10



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
And it's here. JCSullins is working on a CM10 port that for some reason I do not see over here on Rootzwiki. So I'm including a link to the XDA thread about it. Be warned, it sounds VERY buggy so far, and I'm in no rush to flash something that unstable over my great, stable CM9 right now. But the fact that CM10 is being worked on for us is huge.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811480


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Source::
> And it's here. JCSullins is working on a CM10 port that for some reason I do not see over here on Rootzwiki. So I'm including a link to the XDA thread about it. Be warned, it sounds VERY buggy so far, and I'm in no rush to flash something that unstable over my great, stable CM9 right now. But the fact that CM10 is being worked on for us is huge.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1811480


Ummm ya I posted the topic here a full day before it showed up at XDA. You are now 7 days behind the current news.

http://rootzwiki.com...your-cm9-setup/


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I suggest you make a backup. I restored mine after playing with CM10 JB preview for a couple hours. Worth a look, but I'll try it after it gets Alpha released. I'm enjoying CM9 ICS (nightly) too much.


----------

